# Admission 2014-15 for Kindergarten KG or School



## mrinalinidubai (Dec 17, 2013)

Dear Friends,

Happy New Year! Hope this new year enriches you in many aspiring ways in your life.

Last week, we attended a get-together with families who shared that their little ones have been declined towards admission grant for Year 2014-15 in KG Grade. Reason cited is completion of 3 year and 8 months as mandate criteria.

I was worried too as I got admitted my younger child for next Academic Year.

Clarifying all your doubts, I would like to inform that few Schools in Dubai are still welcoming admissions for the little ones aged 3 years. I have sought admission for my child at AMBASSADOR KINDERGARTEN, EYFS for KG1. If you are worried, you may try for little one at the same school. Reach their premises or call at 04-3983535 to try your attempt.

Hope this post gives a sigh of relief to the ones who have witnessed denial for next session.
May this new year turn out to be a promising year for you & your family.
Regards,
Mrinalini


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Out of interest - do you work?
If so, would it be at a place called ambassador kindergarten - by any chance?


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

KG 1 admissions for Sept 2014-2015 are only open in schools from January 2014.....that's when applications open with registrars. Therefore, places would not have been allocated as yet at schools for the following academic year.


----------



## mrinalinidubai (Dec 17, 2013)

No, I do not work in UAE.


----------

